
JetBrains Space – Early Access Program - GordonS
https://www.jetbrains.com/space/#request-eap-invite
======
DavyJone
I really like the idea of a new competitor on this market, and will be trying
this soon, but please please stop doing a one-stop tool for everything and
just let me plug and play other things, or your own things.

Used to really love things like GitLab, but I dont like bloated sites/tools
and IMO things like Space or the direction GitLab has taken create bloat as
they start to heavily couple their own tools and "workflows".

------
GordonS
As a fan of JetBrains products, I thought this looked pretty interesting.

It seems to have everything that GitHub and Azure DevOps have, and more. The
fre plan looks to be enough for OSS and small projects, with the paid tiers
looking very reasonably priced.

Really interested to give this a try!

